# Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: 
MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)​**Der CDU-Bundestagsabgeordnete Ingo Gädechens, der auf Seiten der Angler und des Angeltourismus gegen die Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt kämpft, antwortet der Redaktion vom Anglerboard zur Pressemitteilung der SPD-Abgeordneten Bettina Hagedorn, die für Angelverbote eintritt.*

Manchmal ist es gut, wenn man sich kennt - da kann man dann auf kurzem Dienstweg ganz kurz fragen und bekommt dennoch eine ausführliche klare Antwort.

Den Bundestagsabgeordneten Ingo Gädechens lernte ich auf der ersten Anglerdemo auf Fehmarn kennen. Von Anfang stand er klar auf Seite der Angler und des Angeltourismus und hat Anglerdemo immer unterstützt, soweit es ihn möglich war.

Als ich dann die in meinen Augen inhaltlich unglaubliche Pressemeldung der SPD-Bundestagsabgeordneten Bettina Hagedorn (SPD) zum Thema Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt gelesen hatte (http://www.bettina-hagedorn.de/dl/17-09-28_Diskussion_Schutzzone_Fehmarnbelt.pdf, siehe auch Anhang), fragte ich nur kurz per Mail im Büro von Ingo Gädechensan, ob er dazu Stellung nehmen wolle.

Für die unkomplizierte Zusammenarbeit und schnelle Antwort möchte ich mich bedanken.

Hier die Antwort des anglerfreundlichen Bundestagsabgeordneten Ingo Gädechens (CDU) im Wortlaut:


			
				Ingo Gädechens (MdB schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> lieber Thomas,
> 
> wie gewünscht anbei eine kurze Stellungnahme zu den Äußerungen von Frau Hagedorn.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner

*Anhang*
Pressemnitteilung Bettina Hagedorn, MdB, SPD


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Verlogenes [edit by Admin- ruuuuhig Blut, wenngleich verständlich] .....#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Ja, was die Sozendamen da abziehen, spottet jeder Beschreibung..

In meinen Augen gehört zum anglerfeindlichen, weiblichen Polit-Trio-infernale, die unbedingt Angler aussperren und bis zum Angelverbot regulieren wollen, ja neben Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) und Frau Hagedorn (SPD) auch noch die EU-Abgeordnete Rodust von der SPD.


----------



## UMueller (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

So so, liest sich als hätten die alles für Angler getan, sogar mehrmals die Zone verkleinert. Aber wegen Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen Deutschland seitens der EU mussten die Damen Angler aussperren. Und jetzt ? Verfahren eingestellt ? Einfach lächerlich sowas. Und wie dämlich vom DAFV der beim Wort Schutz gleich Ja bitte sagt. Bei anderen Sachen eher tumb beim Wort Schutz gleich spitze Ohren hat.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*



> Allerdings muss man auch festhalten, dass Hr. Gädechens auch auf der Politikergeige spielt.


Logo sind das alles Politiker.

Ingo Gädechens persönlich hat bis dato aber sehr viel getan, um zu versuchen den Angler zu helfen, während das weibliche Sozentrio alles unternommen hat, um Anglern und dem Angeln zu schaden.

Davon ab (hab ich ihm aber schon angekündigt) zeigt sich heute und vor allem morgen, ob trotz der auch dem BMEL meines Wissens vorliegenden Zahlen von Anglerdemo (bestätigt von Thünen) dann das unionsgeführte Ministerium beim Baglimit trotzdem die Angler in die Pfanne haut wie auch letztes Jahr.

Dagegen wetten würde ich nicht...

*Der angelpolitische Unterschied:*(Achtung, kompliziert!!) 
Über Baglimit der Versuch, Angler ins Management der Berufsfischer/Quoten mit einzubeziehen (wird auch speziell von Rodust mit vorangetrieben, Stichwort Nordseeplan/GFP/CFP) im Bereich der EU-Meere und so den Mitgliedsländern, die das bisher regelten, diese Kompetenz zu entziehen. 

Über das Angelverbot (Natura 2000) sind die Schutzgebiete der AWZ (Verantwortung Bund) die Blaupause für die bereits stattfindenden bzw. nach rechtssicherer Einführung kommen sollenden Verbote und Einschränkungen auch im Bereich Süßwasser/Länder. Speziell in Bundesländern mit aktuell zuständigen grünen Ministern, wird das bereits voran getrieben (insbesondere NDS, S-A und auch S-H).

Über das momentan geplante Aalfischereiverbot im Zuge Verordnung Brüssel Quoten/Baglimit gerade wird dann über anadrome Fischarten (fast alle bedroht, von Aal, Mefo, Lachs, Maifisch, Stör etc.) soll dann das "Management" der Angelei auch im Süßwasser angegangen werden und so auch diese Kompetenz den Mitgtliedsländern entzogen.

Momentan kann man nur hoffen, dass die nächsten zuständigen Minister im Bund (BMUB und BMEL), EGAL von welcher Partei, sich deutlich anglerfreundlicher verhalten als die momentanen Noch-Amtsinhaber.

Hier gilt es, dezidiert anglerfreundliche Abgeordnete wie Gädechens (CDU); Korte und Gysi (LINKE), Hocker (FDP) zu sensibilisieren und in Stellung zu bringen.

Vor allem angesichts einer möglichen Schwampel/Jamaika, wo in beiden Ministerien am Ende grüne Minister drohen.

DAHER freue ich mich (momentan) über die Unterstützung durch Leute wie Ingo Gädechens.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Wir haben die Podiumsdiskussion auf der ersten Anglerdemo im April wo sowohl Herr Gädechens als auch Frau Hagedorn und auch Thomas auf der Bühne standen damals komplett mitgefilmt und veröffentlicht. 

Da kann man sich jederzeit nochmal in Ruhe anschauen, wer sich dort wie positioniert hatte. 

[youtube1]VTpHliRB65c[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTpHliRB65c


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Danke Franz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn man genau liest, und das ist schon ein starkes Stück, *dann beugt man sich dem Druck (wie auch immer der aussehen soll) von Umwelt- und Naturschutzverbänden. *Am Ende können Angler froh sein wenn sie nicht nur noch Verhandlungsmasse für irgendwelche Deals in anderen Politikfeldern sind. *Der Grund ist klar, keine Interessenvertretung die ihren Namen verdient,* denn anscheinend ist es das einzige was noch zählt in unserer Republik.


DAS ist das wirklich Schlimme (worüber ich mir schon seit Jahren die Finger wundschreibe - hat keinen interessiert, nu bekommt ihr den Dreck)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Und immer spielten unfähige bis anglerfeindliche Verbände die Begleitmusik - ja, zum erbrechen..........


----------



## mirko.nbg (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Wenn ich mir die Schutzzone im Fehmarnbelt so anschaue, frage ich mich doch warum die Fehmarnbeltquerung dann da mitten durch gehen soll.
Da muß ich mich doch am Kopf kratzen.....
Oder sehe ich das falsch.

Gruß Mirko;+;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

nö, vollkommen richtig

Politik ist irre, genauso wie Schützer ....


----------



## mirko.nbg (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Da habe ich doch gerade gelesen, das die Schutzzone kein Problem für die Fehmarnbeltquerung ist.
Da wurde eine Ausnahmereglung in das Schutzzonengesetz für die Querung eingebaut.Dann ist der der Sinn des Schutzgebietes ja wieder Unsinn. Sinniger Unsinn. Definition: Keine Ahnung, frage mal einen Deutschlehrer.....#c

Ich würde mal Vorschlagen, manche Politiker mal eine Urlaubsverlängerung zu geben. Vielleicht konzentrieren die sich dann mal auf "wichtigere" Dinge.#q

Ich mache gerade eine umfangreiche Homepage über die Ostsee und Angler etc. Dauert nur noch ein bischen, bis die fertig ist. Da wird so manches erläutert. Vielleicht hilft die HP ein wenig im "Kampf" gegen die schlecht Informierten bis Ahnungslosen Selbstdarsteller, oder rüttelt noch einige Wach und helfen uns gegen das "Übermächtige"!#6

Gruß Mirko


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Nur mit den Stimmen der CDU war es möglich im Bundestag, Frau Hendricks zu beauftragen den Unfug alleine zu verbrechen. 
Also, die gesamte Bundesregierung wollte das so.
Gädecke ist auch ein Falschspieler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Das ist falsch.Weil die Verordnung schon (auch vorher) in alleiniger Ressortverantwortung BMUB lag.

Siehe auch Schreiben BMEL über den tatsächlichen Hergang dazu:
Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*



> Das mag ja formalrechtlich so sein, nur glaubt doch wohl niemand dass irgend eine Verordnung gegen den expliziten Widerstand des großen Koalitionspartners im Gesetzblatt erscheint.


Deswegen hat Hendricks ja gewartet bis zum letzen Arbeitstag vor der Wahl, weil sie (oder ihr Staatssekretär Flasbarth, der Ex-NABU - Chef und Anglerfeind in meinen AUgen)  das ohne/gegen jede Absprache durchdrückte. 

Obwohl sie (siehe Video Anglerdemo) das bereits für Mai angekündigt hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*

Natürlich ist die noch im Amt.

JETZT muss man Druck (auch z. B. über Gädechens) hochhalten, um den kommenden Minister (immer in der Hoffnung, dass es kein GRÜNER ist) gleich zu stressen samt der gesamten Union, wenn dann nix kommt.

*Langes Bohren dicker Bretter, weil die Verbanditen der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei mit DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm seit Jahrzehnten versagen..*

Dazu noch zum aktuellen Stand Baglimit, was ja noch zu den Angelverboten dazu kommt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*



bastido schrieb:


> hätte mich in jeder privaten oder geschäftlichen Verbindung als Partner disqualifiziert bzw. zur Trennung geführt. Für Politiker gelten diese Kategorien anscheinend nicht.


Die sorgen alle selber dafür, früher oder später (und treiben die mich auch noch am Ende zum Extreme wählen), dass sie alle von mir ihr Fett abkriegen. Ganz aktuell:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *AKTUALISIERUNG 13 Uhr 23,* neueste Meldung:
> Baglimit bleibt wie es ist
> 
> Angler müssen weiter für EU-Industriefischerei bluten!
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt: MdB Gädechens (CDU) zu PM von MdB Hagedorn (SPD)*



bastido schrieb:


> D.h. wenn sich unsere Interessensvertretung nicht reaktivieren lässt, wie auch immer das gehen soll, stehen wir auf verlorenem Posten.


Seit wann haben Angler ne Interessenvertretung?

Gibt doch nur die anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzkonsorten der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer im DAFV...

Die durch ihre bescheuerten Stellungnahmen und Vorschläge ja mit Schuld an Einführung des Baglimits waren, genauso wie sie hier beim Angelverbot Ministerin Hendricks quasi vorformuliert hatten:

Hier:
http://www.bmub.bund.de/pressemitteilung/sechs-neue-meeresnaturschutzgebiete-in-nord-und-ostsee/
wird Hendricks genau damit zitiert, dass es ja im Bereich der Freizeitfischerei *ein räumlich und zeitlich abgestuftes Schutzkonzept* für einen Interessensausgleich zwischen dem Schutz der Meeresnatur und den Belangen der Freizeitfischer geben würd.

>Fast GENAU die Formulierung von Happach-Kasan im Schreiben (*zeitlich und örtlich begrenzte Regulierung*)  !!!

*Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot so mit zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks, BUND und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:







*Das sind Anglerfeinde und Totengräber des Angeln!*

Speziell hauptbetroffene Verbände wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MEckPomm!!






.........
Ich hab schon wieder Blutdrcuk am Anschlag


----------

